# 19x8.5 with 45 offset tire size?



## Dave S. (Jan 14, 2020)

I have found a wheel set that i really like. 19x8.5 with 45 offset. I would like to know the widest tire size with no modification or spacers?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dave S. said:


> I have found a wheel set that i really like. 19x8.5 with 45 offset. I would like to know the widest tire size with no modification or spacers?


I have 255/40 on my 17x8's


----------

